# Suche Bikeparks in Hannover Umland



## Staubkuchen (13. April 2003)

Also!!!
Hi Leutz!!! Danke schon mal im vorraus für eure Posts!!!!!!!!!!!!
  

Also.....<<<nochmals habs wohl heute mit also!!!!

naja gut ich suche Bikeparks in der Region Hannover oder auch Strecken mit vielen Sprüngen usw........ Also was wo man sich so richtig auslassen kann ne????? 

Na gut bitte postet mir ihr wisst bestimmt was???ß

P.S. Ich wohen direkt in 31535 Neustadt nur so zur Info!!!!!

Bitte postet mir!!!!!


----------



## mischuwi (13. April 2003)

Ich fürchte da wirst du nicht so viel Glück haben bei deiner Suche. Ich glaube der nächstgelegene 'Bikepark' ist im Sollig. 

Allerdings kann ich dazu garnichts sagen, weil das eigentlich nicht so meine Art und Weise ist ein bike zu bewegen. Ich bin ganz glücklich mit den CC-Strecken im Deister.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (14. April 2003)

Hi, Nachbar
mit nen Bikepark kann ich auch nicht Dienen in der nächsten Umgebung 
Aber warst schon mal im Grinderwald, da gibts ein altes Militärgelände wo die Holländer mal nen Horchposten hatten.
Der Boden dort ist zwar von Motorcrossern ziehmlich durchpfügt aber es sind dort auch ecken wo du mit den MTB auch ne Menge Spass haben kannst.


----------



## foxi (14. April 2003)

@Staubkuchen: Wir können uns ja mal dort in der nähe treffen. ich bin zwar nicht so der Flugagrobat, aber ich kann Dir dort einige Stellen zeigen wo Du den Bodenkontakt verlierst.
Wie wärs mit ner kleinen gemütlichen Runde am Mittwoch? Uhrzeit währ mir egal. 
Treffpunkt: B6 Schneerener Krug

Wenn es am Mittwoch nicht funzt, kann ich erst wieder nach Ostern. Dann könnten wir das ganze auch auf einen Samstag verschieben, vielleicht kommen dann noch ein paar Biker aus Nienburg mit.


----------



## Staubkuchen (14. April 2003)

Mittwoch ist ******* da muss ich arbeiten aber am Donnerstag wäre geil!!!!!!!

Was hältst du denn davon!!!!!!

Mhh???

cya


----------



## foxi (14. April 2003)

Donnerstag kann ich nicht, also bis nach Ostern


----------



## foxi (16. April 2003)

ach ja, in den Rehburger Bergen sind da auch noch so einige Rampen Doubels usw. (Mann wer da fährt der traut sich was !)
Ansonsten natürlich der Deister


----------

